# Can you have a genie go without whole home?



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

simple question i am getting conflicting answers on...can I use genie go WITHOUT a whole home set up? (hr24 hooked to wifi via cisco net adaptor..router has port for an additional ethernet for genigo). I dont see why not, but level 1 tech said i do.

thx!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes you can.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jheda said:


> simple question i am getting conflicting answers on...can I use genie go WITHOUT a whole home set up? (hr24 hooked to wifi via cisco net adaptor..router has port for an additional ethernet for genigo). I dont see why not, but level 1 tech said i do.


Unless your router is an oddball unit, you'll be fine.
Curious, do you have an iPad? Do you use the DIRECTV App for it?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You have to make sure that you have the External Devices settings set to Allow.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

As the Genie GO needs a active internet connection on the unit, the D* ordering system may require it, if it's not recognizing the connection you have, check your online account see if it's says internet connected next to your DVR unit if yes they should be able to order the Genie GO with out a CCK on the order.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Unless your router is an oddball unit, you'll be fine.
> Curious, do you have an iPad? Do you use the DIRECTV App for it?


yes sir! I have an ipad 2, and iPhone 5 and a macbook air. I have the dtv app on both working well!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> You have to make sure that you have the External Devices settings set to Allow.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Thx! can you be more specific pls?


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

otaliema said:


> As the Genie GO needs a active internet connection on the unit, the D* ordering system may require it, if it's not recognizing the connection you have, check your online account see if it's says internet connected next to your DVR unit if yes they should be able to order the Genie GO with out a CCK on the order.


yes it does!!!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think you're good to go, then. Allowing external devices is a setting you should check to make sure it's allowed, when you set up your GenieGo.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jheda said:


> Thx! can you be more specific pls?


It's in the Settings Menu of the DVR. It might be under the Whole Home menu. I can't remember exactly where it is off the top of my head.

- Merg


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

got the genie go. loaded and working! so sad sales doesnt realize you dont need whole home for this to work


Anyway, knew i could rely on my ole friends here, thx!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent! Enjoy.....


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Excellent! Enjoy.....


Thanx Lax for your assistance.

Do you have this product? Im wondering when you are watching a show streaming, once it stops recording, does the streaming stop or will it continue streaming till you finish on your device?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If I understand your question, once the recording has reached its end, the streaming stops.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> If I understand your question, once the recording has reached its end, the streaming stops.


yup thats what i thought thanks again!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the confusion on the part of CSRs is partially because of the name change. If you have the *Genie* you have to have Whole Home DVR service (or the new $25 advanced receiver charge that includes it, HD and DVR fees) even if it is your only receiver. The *Genie Go *does not require Whole Home DVR. Back when it was called Nomad I don't think as many CSRs mixed that up.


----------

